# couldn't quite get to the jakes, so I compromised



## Lordbud (May 24, 2009)

Wilkie put up a great set of pictures of his jakes, and I wanted to do the same since I have today off.
 The storage room just wasn't giving up the box after moving ten boxes in search of but I found my citrates and decided 
 to post them instead...in alphabetical order what the heck![8|]


----------



## Lordbud (May 24, 2009)

One from San Jose...


----------



## Lordbud (May 24, 2009)

Here's a Dore, post-Butter...[8D]


----------



## Lordbud (May 24, 2009)

North to San Francisco


----------



## Lordbud (May 24, 2009)

East to Alameda, never saw a prescription bottle from this fellow...


----------



## Lordbud (May 24, 2009)

At one point I considered having this one tumbled. I told Jim about it, and he took me out in the garage and said this almost never happens -- showed me someone's Keith that shattered while tumbling.  So I decided that was an omen and left it as is.


----------



## Lordbud (May 24, 2009)

Val Schmidt had numerous bottles embossed over the years he was in business in San Francisco, here's one variant:


----------



## Lordbud (May 24, 2009)

And my second Schmidt variant with a completely different address, kind of a fire aqua where the fire's gone out...[8D]


----------



## Lordbud (May 24, 2009)

Interesting thing about these SF citrates is how many don't have the city as part of the embossing...


----------



## Lordbud (May 24, 2009)

Alert forum members will recall I posted a different pic of this fresh from the Vallejo bottle show...[8|]


----------



## Lordbud (May 24, 2009)

Who had more darn druggist bottles embossed than Wakelee? Lengfeld? Owl? J.H. Widber?[]


----------



## Lordbud (May 24, 2009)

I posted a pic of this one quite a while ago, but hey no one has seen it since...from the home of Stanford University where coincidentally
 I'm stopping by today...


----------



## Lordbud (May 24, 2009)

This is another one I don't have a prescription type bottle from. Found this in an antique collective in Los Gatos many moons ago, box on the floor of "junk bottles", this one was $4. That's the kind of deal you just don't find anymore around these parts...again no mention of San Francisco in the embossed lettering:  North Beach Drug Store/Citrate Magnesia/D.W. Wessenberg


----------



## bubbas dad (May 24, 2009)

those are some nice bottles. i really love the strong embossing.


----------



## madman (May 24, 2009)

yes ill agree with john  killer!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 27, 2009)

SWEET citrates, Jason. Those are another underrated bottle, most are quite scarce. Surely, you have this Oakland Bowman?


----------



## Lordbud (May 27, 2009)

Yes I do happen to have an example of the Bowman but was too embarrassed to post a photo.[8|]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 27, 2009)

OH my. I thought that they were quite rare. HAR This one came from under a house in Oakeyland. Don't ask me while it's still here.


----------



## Wilkie (May 28, 2009)

> Wakelee


 I love that Wakelee's.  Wouldn't have guessed that was a citrate though but I'm not too familiar with citrates.  I have two, including the ultra rare "Bowmans" (can I retire now).


----------



## sloughduck (Jun 1, 2009)

Very Nice citrates.I had a E.E. Long from here in Suisun,I gave it to the city of Suisun for a museum if that ever happens.They lost it and the other 48 boxes of bottles i gave them.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 2, 2009)

Gifting bottles to local museums, or "planned museums", isn't highly recommended as local museums commonly sell/auction donated items to raise money. Or "lose" items during transport/storage. And who knows who has access to local city government storage facilities. I think we'd all be surprised if we found out who has keys to which locks. Local bureaucrats who run things like history museums don't often know much about "things" but lots about "supervising", "fund-raising", "delegating", shmoozing...[8D]


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you for showing me Lordbud![] Plenty of nice citrate you got there.


----------



## Dansalata (Apr 28, 2010)

jason......... that rocks... those are some niiiiiiiice ones!!! thanks for  taking the time to post em..........


----------



## Plumbata (Apr 29, 2010)

Magnesias are some of my absolute favorites, that is a rockin' collection! Darn hard to find local ones here though, I've only dug 2 and seen 1 other one. 

 You make me wonder what other treasures are waiting in the many boxes you have stored. A shame that they can't be displayed in their full glory!


----------

